# Can't install Arkham Asylum GOTY (Steam)



## mtaffer (May 26, 2016)

Having issues trying to get this game installed.

System specs
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4810MQ 
AMD Radeon HD 8790M:-2048 MB
Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600:-1984 MB
16 GB RAM

Game starts to load, then get a box that says bmgame has stopped. The error message for bmgame is below. Thanks for any help you can give 


Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: ShippingPC-BmGame.exe
Application Version: 1.1.1.0
Application Timestamp: 52178ad2
Fault Module Name: atiumdag.dll
Fault Module Version: 9.14.10.1197
Fault Module Timestamp: 573f7b19
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 00026735
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: ffed
Additional Information 2: ffede055aeeee9c32d6dafe19d8702e3
Additional Information 3: b998
Additional Information 4: b998e929ae64ee1b6e62ad9acbc23a38

And then this log is displayed. This thoroughly hoses up the PC and have to task manager to end the game.

Rendering thread exception:
Genera! protection fault!
History: QA_APPROVED_BUILD_OCTOBER_2006 196405 23-O 1-2010 21:41.02 FMOD: 42200/42200 Game
OpenAdapterQ Address = 0x6f2d7tb6 (filename not found) [in C:\Windows\system32\atiumdag.dll]
OpenAdapterQ Address = 0x6f30f296 (filename not found) [in C:\Windows\system32\atumdag.dll]
OpenAdapterQ Address = Ox6f3oedad (filename not found) [in C:\Windows\system32\atumdag.dll]
XopOpenAdapters9o Address = 0x73d46cb6 (filename not found) [in C :\Windows\system 32\atu9pag.dll]
AmdQueryPowerXpressDeviceInfo Address = 0x6fe40e15 (filename not found) [in C:\Windows\system32\atcfx32.dll]
AmdQueryPowerXpressDeviceInfo Address = Ox6fe3fa6f (filename not found) [in C:\Windows\system32\atic&32.dll]
AmdQueryPowerXpressDevicelnfoO Address = Ox6fe3eOSd (filename not found) [in C: \Windows\system 3 2\atcfx 32.dll]
AmdQueryPowerXpressDevicelnfoÇj Address = Ox6fe3dcc7 (filename not found) [in C :\Windows\system 32\aticfx32.dll]
AmdQueryPowerXpressDeviceInfo Address = 0x6fe5246c (filename not found) [in C:\Windows\system32\atcfx32.dll]
AmdQueryPowerXpressDeviceInfo Address = Ox6fe4ca46 (filename not found) [in C :\Windows\system 32\atcfx32.dll]
AmdQueryPowerXpressDeviceInfo Address = Ox6feSlfGe (filename not found) [in C:\Windows\system32\atcfx32.dll]
AmdQueryPowerXpressDeviceInfo Address = 0x6fe52 1Cc (filename not found) [in C:\Windows\system32\alicfx32.dll]
OpenAdapterQ Address = Ox6fe2lbda (filename not found) [in C:\Windows\system32\alicl532.dll]
SetDxHelperAppModeQ Address = Ox6feec la 1 (filename not found) [in C :\Windows\system 32\dlumd9.dll]
SetDxHelperAppModeØ Address = Ox6feec22f (filename not found) [in C:\Windows\system32\dlumd9.dll]
SetDxHelperAppModeQ Address = Ox6fee5fas (filename not found) [in C:\Windows\system32\dlumd9.dll]
Direct3DshadervalidatorCreate9Q Address = 0x63 170f3c (filename not found) [in C :\Wîndows\system 32\d3d9.dll]
Direct3DshadervalidatorCreate9o) Address = 0x63 l7Sce 1 (filename not found) [in C :\Windows\system 32\d3d9.d!l]
Direct3DshadervalidatorCreate9Q Address = 0x63 170c3 1 (filename not found) [in C :\Windows\system 32\d3d9.dll]
Direct3DshadervalidatorCreate9Q Address = 0x63 17a 113 (filename not found) [in C :\Windows\system 32\d3d9.dll]
Direct3DshadervalidatorCreate9Q Address = 0x63 17a0a2 (filename not found) [in C :\Windows\system 32\d3d9,dIl]
OverlayHookD3D3 Address = 0x62e22 icO (filename not found) [in C :“rogram Files (x06)\Steam\gameoverlayrenderer.dll]
GetstackøwnerClassO Address = Oxeaa2S4 (filename not found) [in C:”program Files (x06)\Steam\steamapps\common”ßatman Arkham Asylum GOTY’inaries\ShippingPC-BmGame.exe] QA_APPROVED_BUILD_OCTOBLR2000 190400 23-01-2010 21:41.02 FMOD: 42200/42200 Game RaiseExceplionO Address = 0x76a1b727 (filename not found) [in C:\Windows\syswow64\J<ERNELBASE.dll] CxxmrowExceptionØ Address = 0x72d00e09 (filename not found) [in C :\Windows\WinSxS’ç<56_microsoft.vcOO.crt_lfceb 3b9a le loe3b_S.0. 50727.6 195_none_d09 1 54e044272b9&J’I1SVCROO.dII] GetOuter mostQ Address = Ox5ee4e 1 (filename not found) [in C ‘program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\com monatman Arkham Asylum GOTYinaries\ShippingPC-BmGame.exe] GetøutermostQ Address = 0x630fd5 (filename not found) [in C:’program Files (x06)\Steam\steamapps\common\atman Arkham Asylum GOTY’ßinaries\ShippingPC-BmGame.exe] GetøutermostQ Address = 0x7 lf7cb (filename not found) [in C:’program Files (x06)\Steam\steamapps\common\atman Arkham Asylum GOYY’inaries\ShippingPC-BmGame,exe]
mtaffer is online now Report Post


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What operating system are you running? Windows 7?

Have you attempted to verify the game's integrity through Steam?


----------



## mtaffer (May 26, 2016)

Win 7 Pro 64 bit

I haven't but the entire game has been installed once and then uninstalled and then re-installed again.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That error isn't much help :sad:

Is the game fully patched?


----------



## mtaffer (May 26, 2016)

I finally got it working, but in the worst way possible. I downloaded the latest catalyst driver and used that to control which of the two video cards controlled the game. I set it for low performance which means it's running off the Intel built in graphics. 

It's playable, but it looks muddy and not crisp at all. Afraid that this AMD card is going to make all of my previous Nvidia games unplayable. Would love to know what the issue is with it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would assume that you did set the card for the AMD graphics, but it's not taking it?


----------



## mtaffer (May 26, 2016)

Yeah, it gives me the error that first posted. I feel really bad, this was supposed to be an upgrade from old laptop that had an nvidia. Benchmarks show this card supposed to run at least twice as good as the last nvidia. Did I mention it was for a friend of mine...:sad:


----------

